# I need some help...



## tmtrino2 (Sep 30, 2006)

I need to take apart my stereo and install a navigation system where the old Bose radio was. Can anyone tell me how to take this apart so i dont damage the vehicle. I bought a Pioneer Avic-Z1 and plan on installing it in my 2006, 350 convertible. Does anyone agree or disagree with this move and is there anyone with information to help me with this installation. I have got a prelimlinary installation quote of over $1300.00 and to me this is outreageous. I know i can do this installation. I live in Chicago and would appreciate any advice.


----------

